# My first attempt!



## hobbistas (10 Apr 2021)

Hello everyone, here I present my first attempt of a low tech planted aquarium, based on the Walstad method. The tank is 50-ish litters diy. The substrate is composed of a 2 cm layer of sifted organic soil capped by a 4 cm layer of Tropica Soil Powder. I am still experimenting with the lighting period, but I am thinking of a plan with a 4 hour siesta ( 4 light, 4 siesta, 4 light). I used various plants ( Echinodorus bleheri, Valisneria spiralis 'Tiger', Hygrophila polysperma, Hygrophila corymbosa, Bacopa Caroliniana, Sagittaria Subulata, Ranunculus inundatus, Alternanthera Reineckii rosanervig Aegagropila linnaei (Marimo), Egeria densa)
I really hope they are enough for the kind of scape I hope for. I am open to suggestions and glad to know your opinion on my project...






Στάλθηκε από το SM-G973F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Scapes (24 Jun 2021)

Really nice tank. Sagittaria Subulata is a great plant some people don't like it but it spreads well even without co2 some blades will for no reason grow really tall. You have plenty of space if the budget allows you to you could always add more to the foreground. Plants like Staurogyne repens, Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis are great low tech foreground plants.


I would probably just start with a 6hr photoperiod and just ramp it up gradually over a few weeks. This all depends on the lights you are using. If I'm not mistaken most people use a siesta for when they are injecting co2 as a way to boost co2 levels during the photoperiod.


----------

